# My first RTA



## StaticX

Hi all

So i recently purchased my first vape kit (Vaporesso Revenger-X kit) i then had to send the kit back due to it having some problems.

I then purchase a Voopoo Drag Resin 157 with a Smok Cloud Beast.

I also ordered a Ammit 25 RTA with some pre-built coils. My question now is what is good coils to use for a single coil RTA and how do i calculated the wattage range for the coils?

Any advice would be awesome

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

StaticX said:


> Hi all
> 
> So i recently purchased my first vape kit (Vaporesso Revenger-X kit) i then had to send the kit back due to it having some problems.
> 
> I then purchase a Voopoo Drag Resin 157 with a Smok Cloud Beast.
> 
> I also ordered a Ammit 25 RTA with some pre-built coils. My question now is what is good coils to use for a single coil RTA and how do i calculated the wattage range for the coils?
> 
> Any advice would be awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If pre-built coils are the route you would like to go to, check out coils by @smilelykumeenit if I'm not mistaken, he does 32g alien coils which would be perfect for a single coil RTA. @smilelykumeenit can give you more information on the wattage range of his coils if you PM him. 

If you would like to build your own coils, Haywire Flat wire would be a good choice of wire to work with. 24g flat wire would be an excellent choice of wire. Another option is to use standard round N80 wire and build space coils. This will eliminate hot spots making it easier to work with. 

You don't really need to calculate a wattage range. Generally, you start of at low wattage and then increase the wattage until you find the wattage you like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Also wondered about wattage and what the limits are. 

Tried a build on a goblin mini, with 24g kanthal. came to like 0.8 ohm wicked with Coil master organic cotton. tried 15-35 watts on my pico. No flavour, really warm vape and dry hits like a mofo. Put the tank back into the cupboard and went back to the melo3 mini tank. 

Don't really have the time to get this diy coil stuff going. What was the issue with the revenger kit as I was seriously considering it as my next device with the NRG tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

@daniel craig pre-build coils will be used for now, but in the future, i would like to try my hand at making them myself. Thank you for the info greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

franshorn said:


> Also wondered about wattage and what the limits are.
> 
> Tried a build on a goblin mini, with 24g kanthal. came to like 0.8 ohm wicked with Coil master organic cotton. tried 15-35 watts on my pico. No flavour, really warm vape and dry hits like a mofo. Put the tank back into the cupboard and went back to the melo3 mini tank.
> 
> Don't really have the time to get this diy coil stuff going. What was the issue with the revenger kit as I was seriously considering it as my next device with the NRG tank.


That seems like the right range for a 0.8ohm coil.

One of the things with rebuilding is figuring out how to do a decent build in any tank. So what guage wire, what cotton, and how you put the cotton in make a big difference. I would hazard a guess that you put too much cotton in that Goblin, and that's why you got poor flavour and dry hits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## daniel craig

The wattage you need to use depends on the coil type (Alien coil, Fused Clapton, Clapton, normal round wire coils), the wire type (Ni80, Kanthal, Stainless Steel), Surface are (How big/fat the coils are), Resistance etc.

If you use coils like framed staples or aliens, you will need more wattage as these coils have a lot of mass compared to standard round wire coils.

There's no wattage range and since you are using a regulated device, the resistance of your coil does not matter (as long as it's above 0.1 and below 3 ohms). As a general rule of thumb, you should start off at low wattage and then increase the wattage until you find a wattage you like. The only time you need to build accordingly is if you're using a mech mod. 

For your goblin mini I would suggest a build at around 0.3-0.5 ohms. You can use a tool like Steam Engine or any other coil building tool. The goblin isn't a very good RTA to start out with. I would suggest that you look at getting an RTA like a Pharaoh Mini, Geekvape Zeus or Serpent SMM. These are easier to build and wick and are more flavorful.

@franshorn @StaticX

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

@franshorn That Goblin mini is not a very user friendly RTA. You need to build and wick it perfectly which takes a lot of tries to get right. It is capable of producing decent flavor but it takes a lot of practise to get it right. I would suggest that you look at other RTA's instead as they are much more easier to build and wick.

If you don't want to build coils, you can buy pre-made coils from The Coil Company. Their coils are available at many stores and the quality and performance of these coils are excellent. 1 set of coils will last you around 3 months or more as long as you clean frequently (rewick, dry fire etc)

If you're looking at using sub-ohm tanks with coils the NRG tank is quite nice. The coils are compatible with the SMOK coils so they're pretty good. A wattage range is given on these coils but keep in mind that you don't need to follow these recommendations religiously. You just need to prime the coils, start at around 30w and increase the wattage until you find a sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StaticX

@daniel craig Thank you for all the information guys.


Ill post what coils i have bought once i receive it tomorrow and I will start to read up more regarding the build aspect of coils as well.

I have started to read around on the net a bit, but was sure i would get great advice on here.

Cant wait to wick for the first time and see how it works out.



@franshorn the Revenger kit is very nice and i would recommend it to anyone. My friend purchased one the same day i did and it works great day in and day out. I just had some bad luck seeing as mine did not want to unlock or turm off.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn

@daniel craig 

Thanks for the advice mate. Guess I was just a bit impatient playing around with the goblin. 
Problem is I am limited to 22mm on the Pico, and also don't want to spend a fortune on a rta. So Picked up the goblin for a bargain and thought I'll try it out. 

Only tried the single coil. figured it would be more forgiving that the dual post deck. Or do you think I should rather try the dual build deck? 

@Stosta I also think I may have put too much cotton. Watched some videos about a bow tie method and i'll give it another shot over the holidays..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

franshorn said:


> @daniel craig
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate. Guess I was just a bit impatient playing around with the goblin.
> Problem is I am limited to 22mm on the Pico, and also don't want to spend a fortune on a rta. So Picked up the goblin for a bargain and thought I'll try it out.
> 
> Only tried the single coil. figured it would be more forgiving that the dual post deck. Or do you think I should rather try the dual build deck?
> 
> @Stosta I also think I may have put too much cotton. Watched some videos about a bow tie method and i'll give it another shot over the holidays..


I haven't had much time to play with my Goblin, so can't really advise as to a good build. I just threw on a 6 wrap, 24g Kanthal coil with a 3mm ID, and it came out fairly decent. But I think it may be your wicking.

One other thing! Don't close the top cap fully! It seems this tank suffers from an airlock problem. So what you do is vape until you can feel it getting dry, then slowly open the top cap until you see some bubbles coming out of where the cotton is. Then you know it's wicking!

Stick to the single coil for now. I suspect the airlock thing might solve your problem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

franshorn said:


> @daniel craig
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate. Guess I was just a bit impatient playing around with the goblin.
> Problem is I am limited to 22mm on the Pico, and also don't want to spend a fortune on a rta. So Picked up the goblin for a bargain and thought I'll try it out.
> 
> Only tried the single coil. figured it would be more forgiving that the dual post deck. Or do you think I should rather try the dual build deck?
> 
> @Stosta I also think I may have put too much cotton. Watched some videos about a bow tie method and i'll give it another shot over the holidays..


Good morning, you can get a heat sink adapter from The Vape Guy,http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/22mm-heat-sink that you can use to lift the 510 to above the battery cap on the Pico. Waiting for my Pico to get back from holiday to try. This will allow you more options with regards to the tank that you buy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

@franshorn here's a guide on the Goblin Mini wicking. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/14337/

Your cotton width should be around twice the diameter of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@franshorn here's a guide I've been using for years.

Wicking, what I use. Cut a strip so that I get a tightish fit on my coil ID.

I trim the wicks in line with the outer posts, it looks small but it works.

I then trim the top edges slightly at an angle.

I then wet the wicks with a bit of juice so that it's easier to place. Wicks should be above the bottom end, into the juice channels as shown, trim more if you find they are too low/long in the juice channels.

Only once I have "moulded" the coils into place do I then screw on the chimney base section. If done correctly, the wicks will not interfere with the threading on the chimney base.

When filling:
- I close off the air channels
- A tip I got is once you have filled the tank, open the air channel and blow slightly 2 or 3 times into the tank through the drip tip. Sometimes you will get one or two drops on the base of the tank, just wipe and it will not leak.

Credits to @Pixstar for this guide. It's a tried and tested method which works excellent. 

(The pictures are in order. I'm using Tapatalk so I couldn't place them properly under the text. I'll rearrange it when I get to a computer)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn

Magic thanks @daniel craig 

I have a goblin mini v3 though so no separate chimney to install. But will give it a try as described...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Hi All

So i received the RTA today but for the life of me I cant get the top piece to unscrew so I can add the e juice

I am worried I may crack the glass if I use any tools, but it just won't budge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i received the RTA today but for the life of me I cant get the top piece to unscrew so I can add the e juice
> 
> I am worried I may crack the glass if I use any tools, but it just won't budge


Some guys have had luck by putting their tanks in the freezer for a few hours. The theory is that the metal contracts with the cold.

Personally I have had a lot of luck with a pair of joint pliers and a cloth... Or whatever these things are actually called...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Stosta said:


> Some guys have had luck by putting their tanks in the freezer for a few hours. The theory is that the metal contracts with the cold.
> 
> Personally I have had a lot of luck with a pair of joint pliers and a cloth... Or whatever these things are actually called...


I was thinking of using the same type of pliers, just dont want to damage it on the first day. . . i will try tonight and then tomorrow will be my first go at wicking the rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> I was thinking of using the same type of pliers, just dont want to damage it on the first day. . . i will try tonight and then tomorrow will be my first go at wicking the rta


I think my Serpent 25 remained unopened for weeks. Eventually I got so frustrated I just went at it and it worked fine.

So I do understand your hesitance, but I can promise you that eventually you'll find the rage-induced motivation!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> Some guys have had luck by putting their tanks in the freezer for a few hours. The theory is that the metal contracts with the cold.
> 
> Personally I have had a lot of luck with a pair of joint pliers and a cloth... Or whatever these things are actually called...


Gas pliers, one size fits all.  You can try by using electrical tape to cover the grip part, and not using too much force. But you did not hear that from me, and no guarantees. My dad used to say that with force you can break off you own finger in your ...@@@@@@@..., it still applies. Rather get one of those ceramic tweezers that can be used to undo without causing damage. 
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vaper-twizer-v8-ceramic-vape-tweezers.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Stosta I have always known them to be called water pump pliers. Can't guarantee that it's correct though.


I have also held stuck top caps under the hot tap for as long as my fingers stay raw. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

franshorn said:


> Magic thanks @daniel craig
> 
> I have a goblin mini v3 though so no separate chimney to install. But will give it a try as described...


Try the same wicking method on V3.
I find the V3 easier to wick because of the nice wick holes.
Don’t over pack them.
Use a sharp object and poke the wick that’s in the holes.
Make sure your juice control is open when placing the wicks in the holes.
You should be able to see some cotton through the juice control holes. With a sharp object spread the wick that you can see through the juice control holes. If you get leaking from filling, you have too little cotton obviuosly.
I find that if after several tank fulls of vaping it tends to leak a little when filling, just rewick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

daniel craig said:


> @franshorn here's a guide I've been using for years.
> 
> Wicking, what I use. Cut a strip so that I get a tightish fit on my coil ID.
> 
> I trim the wicks in line with the outer posts, it looks small but it works.
> 
> I then trim the top edges slightly at an angle.
> 
> I then wet the wicks with a bit of juice so that it's easier to place. Wicks should be above the bottom end, into the juice channels as shown, trim more if you find they are too low/long in the juice channels.
> 
> Only once I have "moulded" the coils into place do I then screw on the chimney base section. If done correctly, the wicks will not interfere with the threading on the chimney base.
> 
> When filling:
> - I close off the air channels
> - A tip I got is once you have filled the tank, open the air channel and blow slightly 2 or 3 times into the tank through the drip tip. Sometimes you will get one or two drops on the base of the tank, just wipe and it will not leak.
> 
> Credits to @Pixstar for this guide. It's a tried and tested method which works excellent.
> 
> (The pictures are in order. I'm using Tapatalk so I couldn't place them properly under the text. I'll rearrange it when I get to a computer)


Wow blast from the past. A long time ago in vape years...I still have my two V1’s, neatly packed away.
I have two V3’s in daily use that I use with tobacco and menthol flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Pixstar said:


> Wow blast from the past. A long time ago in vape years...I still have my two V1’s, neatly packed away.
> I have two V3’s in daily use that I use with tobacco and menthol flavours.


This was such an excellent guide, I had to save it. The only wicking method that worked all the time. I think it's from like 2 years back

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

daniel craig said:


> This was such an excellent guide, I had to save it. The only wicking method that worked all the time. I think it's from like 2 years back


I have to admit, it almost make me want to pull out my V1 all over again! But that juice-filling system...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StaticX

Okay so i did my first build this morning

I used Geek Vape Framed Staple Fused Clapton - 0.25ohm with Cotton Bacon

I did everything as per above and i have no leaks, but im getting a massive amount of super hot spitback

Firstly, the build on this deck forces you to unwrap one wrap seeing as the posts are on opposite sides.

What could be the cause of the spitback?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StaticX said:


> Okay so i did my first build this morning
> 
> I used Geek Vape Framed Staple Fused Clapton - 0.25ohm with Cotton Bacon
> 
> I did everything as per above and i have no leaks, but im getting a massive amount of super hot spitback
> 
> Firstly, the build on this deck forces you to unwrap one wrap seeing as the posts are on opposite sides.
> 
> What could be the cause of the spitback?



Hi @StaticX
I have gotten spitback when the wicking is not enough. But not sure what tank you are using.
maybe try it a bit tighter. A little bit more cotton might help.

Other thing could be to increase the power a bit
Lastly try for a longer driptip. Doesnt solve the spiback but can reduce the amount that reaches your mouth

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Great choice on the AMMIT, it's great for first time builders and it's incredibly easy to wick - if I can, anyone can!

Wick it correctly (as mentioned - not that difficult) and it rewards you with massive flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

@Silver Thank you for the advice, i have tried to wick it now again but still getting the same effect

@ace_d_house_cat i must be missing something because i cant get it to work correctly, ill see if i cant go to some shop this weekend and ask for some help to see how its done in person.

Really hope i learn quick seeing as i have just heard good things of the flavour coming from this units

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Have you seen any YouTube videos on how to wick it? They've helped me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

StaticX said:


> @Silver Thank you for the advice, i have tried to wick it now again but still getting the same effect
> 
> @ace_d_house_cat i must be missing something because i cant get it to work correctly, ill see if i cant go to some shop this weekend and ask for some help to see how its done in person.
> 
> Really hope i learn quick seeing as i have just heard good things of the flavour coming from this units



What helped me a lot was to go to a reputable vape shop and asked them to show me how to coil and wick. Most retailors wont mind provided you don't pitch up during peak times or 10 minutes before closing.

I watched numerous videos on youtube but the most I learned was from seeing somebody doing it in front of me. And ask questions. What seem strange to you is second nature to most of the pro's. 

And don't be shy to go. I have a colleague thats got a honors in electrical enginering. He cannot coil or wick to save his life. Once a week he drops his mods at a local vape shop and pick them up again. You at least are trying, and that is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StaticX

I have watched a few videos on Youtube the past few days, but will definitely do some more watching this weekend and keep trying my wicking.

@Adephi i will be asking the shops in CPT if anyone would mind sparing a few minutes this weekend to help me out (best way to learn for me would be to watch someone do it in person)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Stosta said:


> I have to admit, it almost make me want to pull out my V1 all over again! But that juice-filling system...


Syringes and needles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> I have watched a few videos on Youtube the past few days, but will definitely do some more watching this weekend and keep trying my wicking.
> 
> @Adephi i will be asking the shops in CPT if anyone would mind sparing a few minutes this weekend to help me out (best way to learn for me would be to watch someone do it in person)


Good luck StaticX, I am sure they will help, and the best way to learn is to look and then do. Good luck with that and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@StaticX are you using a Goblin or an Ammit dual?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

daniel craig said:


> @StaticX are you using a Goblin or an Ammit dual?


@daniel craig - i have the Ammit 25 Single coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

@Room Fogger 
Thank you. I'm sure someone will be able to help me, i have been on the Cape Town Vape FB page for a few weeks and the people on there are very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

StaticX said:


> @daniel craig - i have the Ammit 25 Single coil


Great choice with this RTA. It wicks similar to my Pharaoh Mini.

I would suggest that you use a piece of cotton that has a tightish fit in the coil. When pulling the cotton, it shouldn't pull through easily but rather, it should have some resistance.

The next step is to cut your cotton. Cut the cotton so that it can tuck into those wicking ports nicely. You don't want a too long piece fitting in those ports as this would lead to dry hits. You just want to fill up those ports.

You could also thread the cotton through the coil and then cut the cotton about a 1mm more than at the place where the 'ring' and the cotton meet (The ring is right there by the wicking ports on the deck) . This will give you more a less a guideline and you can tweak it further if needed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

If you don't come right, let me know and I'll send you pics of how I wick my Pharaoh Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

This is the video i watched this morning before i started my first attempt



If i do not come right by this weekend, i would appreciate the pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

Okay so here is my third attempt, before i add juice, can anyone spot a mistake i may be making?














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> Okay so here is my third attempt, before i add juice, can anyone spot a mistake i may be making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks goof! I'm assuming by now you would have tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

No i have not yet, will be trying it in a bit and hope it works

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

Okay so i only added a small amount of juice in the tank and it gave 3-4 good hit, i then filled the tank to halfway and the spit back was there again.

Really don't know what I'm doing wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Have you made sure there’s no hot spots before wicking? Also consider trying plain round wire coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@StaticX , see you are advertising the Ammit, don't be hasty! It may take a little while to get it perfect, but the enjoyment is unparalleled!! If you have to, shelf it for a couple of days, and pay your nearest vape shop a visit. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

@Room Fogger

I just lost my cool today with the Ammit

I switched out the coils as per the advice i received from the Ammit 25 thread and to my surprise it work. 

Okay so with the first wick i did not get any spit back, but i got dry hits seeing as my cotton was too much in the juice wells.

I then re-wicked and there it was no dry hits and almost no spit back at all. The only problem was i could not get any flavour. . . I mean i get 100x the flavour out of my smok tank

So i must still be doing something wrong and thus i'm not getting the flavour. .. . Im going to some vape shops tomorrow so mayble ill see what they say

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> I just lost my cool today with the Ammit
> 
> I switched out the coils as per the advice i received from the Ammit 25 thread and to my surprise it work.
> 
> Okay so with the first wick i did not get any spit back, but i got dry hits seeing as my cotton was too much in the juice wells.
> 
> I then re-wicked and there it was no dry hits and almost no spit back at all. The only problem was i could not get any flavour. . . I mean i get 100x the flavour out of my smok tank
> 
> So i must still be doing something wrong and thus i'm not getting the flavour. .. . Im going to some vape shops tomorrow so mayble ill see what they say
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great news, once you see someone doing it that is used to it, it makes identifying possible causes so much easier. Practice makes perfect, but does work on the trial and error system! Keep at it, those guys will have you smiling in a short time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

@StaticX , it is just practice, you'll get it, trust me, been where you are now, even now and then I have bad wicks, but you'll get there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Okay so today i went to Juicy Joes in Durbanville Cape Town.. . . What an great experience!

They are some awesome friendly people and they helped me with an amazing attitude!!!

The guy assisted me by wicking my ammit 25 (i hope i remember how he did it) and its giving amazing flavour without any spit back or dry hits

I also left with some great juices

I would recommend them to anyone in CPT for sure






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thats great to hear @StaticX 
Im not surprised - Juicy Joes is a fantastic vape retailer and a great bunch of people

What coil is in your Ammit now?
Still that vicious coil you had that looks like The Terminator?
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StaticX

Silver said:


> Thats great to hear @StaticX
> Im not surprised - Juicy Joes is a fantastic vape retailer and a great bunch of people
> 
> What coil is in your Ammit now?
> Still that vicious coil you had that looks like The Terminator?
> Hehe


Im currently using the Coil Master Flat Clapton 0.4ohm. . . .this is more like the tin man compared to the other coil

Now my other question is in what units do you use those exotic coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> Im currently using the Coil Master Flat Clapton 0.4ohm. . . .this is more like the tin man compared to the other coil
> 
> Now my other question is in what units do you use those exotic coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@StaticX , great news!! They will help you any time you need, until you are totally comfortable. The guys at Vape King helped me every night for a week until I started getting comfortable, then it was practice makes perfect. Kudos to the guys at Juicy Joes, this is what sets OUR community apart from the rest, the willingness from all to make everyone succeed. Happy clouds to you, let's hear what the next is going to be, another RTA or maybe a dripper or sqonking? Enjoy


----------



## Room Fogger

By the way, you use the exotic coils for display, and to make others green with envy, and you use what works the best for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

@Room Fogger I'm very impressed with the RTA and will be trying my best to wick it myself next time. 

But. . . . If i dont come right ill def go back for some more help

I have already started looking at some rda units just dont know what to go for haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> @Room Fogger I'm very impressed with the RTA and will be trying my best to wick it myself next time.
> 
> But. . . . If i dont come right ill def go back for some more help
> 
> I have already started looking at some rda units just dont know what to go for haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Peerless is a good start imho, easy, or the Goon or 1.5, trickier for me but you now know that anything is possible!
Enjoy and go back as many times as is needed, they won't mind. They make a new customer but also a friend, and vice versa. Biggest thing is to enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

@StaticX I'm so glad to hear this man, good job !

all you need now is an avatar ...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

StaticX said:


> Im currently using the Coil Master Flat Clapton 0.4ohm. . . .this is more like the tin man compared to the other coil
> 
> Now my other question is in what units do you use those exotic coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Glad to hear you are winning.

I dont understand your question in the last sentence of your post @StaticX ?


----------



## StaticX

@Silver - i purchased a few different coils at the same time, but when i asked question on the ammit 25 thread they said the coils im using is a bit exotic (complicated) to use in the ammit 25

They then said i must try and use a more plain coil . . Likd my flat clapton or the fused clapton.

So my question was in what units do you use those exotic/fancy coils

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StaticX

@Room Fogger i was looking at the following option Peerless, Dead Rabbit or a Goon

Seeing as im practicing my wick technique i can do so on the RTA and the RDA at the same time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> @Room Fogger i was looking at the following option Peerless, Dead Rabbit or a Goon
> 
> Seeing as im practicing my wick technique i can do so on the RTA and the RDA at the same time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Any of the 3 will be great, great to see the enthusiasm has returned, big time.  I like my Peerless, good starting point, heard good things of the Dead Rabbit, and have had the privilege to try a Goon and the 1.5. The ones I have or tried have been great.


----------



## Room Fogger

@StaticX , ok ok, the coffee only kicked in now! Great avatar meneer, I like!! What do you think @vicTor ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StaticX

Walking in the mall now and what do i see Peerless RDA its sign haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> @StaticX , ok ok, the coffee only kicked in now! Great avatar meneer, I like!! What do you think @vicTor ?



@StaticX @Room Fogger its awesome !

have a nice sunday everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@StaticX , may well be a sign of good things to come, imo you will not be sorry if you decide to go with the Peerless, good entry level and you can go big later, if you so wish. I do not drip all that often, mostly use mine for testing new mixes, but do enjoy it ever so often. Strangest thing is that squonking is really taking off in my life, so using RDA's more now, although small fry compared to the big ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StaticX said:


> @Silver - i purchased a few different coils at the same time, but when i asked question on the ammit 25 thread they said the coils im using is a bit exotic (complicated) to use in the ammit 25
> 
> They then said i must try and use a more plain coil . . Likd my flat clapton or the fused clapton.
> 
> So my question was in what units do you use those exotic/fancy coils
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ok thanks for clarifying @StaticX 
I cant really advise you because i am not experienced with these "exotic" coils
I use mainly simple round wire contact coils in most of my gear because that is what i can make for myself quite easily.

I have experimented a few times with some claptons and the like which i got elsewhere for my Petri RDA and for my Billet Box exocet - but i am not experienced enough to explain what atties go best with what coils.

You need to experiment a lot with this vaping and also remember that what works well for others may not work so well for you.


----------



## ivc_mixer

daniel craig said:


> standard round N80 wire and build space coils



I have seen spaced coils but never understood why people build them like that? Mind to explain @daniel craig? I ordered some 26g Ni-80 Kidney Punchers from Vapers Corner which is being delivered today - first time ever using plain round wire, using Flatwire Flaptons currently - and was planning on doing some builds tonight. Dual coil on my Manta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

ivc_mixer said:


> I have seen spaced coils but never understood why people build them like that? Mind to explain @daniel craig? I ordered some 26g Ni-80 Kidney Punchers from Vapers Corner which is being delivered today - first time ever using plain round wire, using Flatwire Flaptons currently - and was planning on doing some builds tonight. Dual coil on my Manta.


Some vapers prefer spaced coils. They gunk less and heat up faster since less wire is used. The spaced coils also work best with mech mods for this reason. 

Which is better, all depends on you. Some people say that spaced coils taste better than contacts, and vice versa. With a contact coil, the heat is concentrated which means it'll run much hotter and with a spaced coil, the heat is evenly distributed across and so less heat is produced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

